# Exel - Stunden zusammenrechnen ?



## ziriander (17. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen

kann man denn in Exel Stunden zusammenrechnen lassen.  Ich meine z.B. 1,30+2,50 sind eigentlich 3,80. In Stunden sind das aber 4,20. Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit?

Danke für eure Tipps
ziriander


----------



## Norbert Eder (18. Juli 2004)

Das Zeit-Format drüberziehen dann sollten die Zellen auch im Zeitformat addiert werden.


----------



## ziriander (19. Juli 2004)

Hat geklappt, danke.


----------



## Norbert Eder (19. Juli 2004)

Musst nur aufpassen wenn du über die 24 Stunden drüber kommst. Dann ist ein wenig Tricksen gefragt.


----------

